# IanC's Imperial Guard



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

*IanC's Imperial Guard + Witch Hunter Allies*

Thought it was about time I would start one of these 

I'll post a full pic of what I have done so far tomorrow, but heres what I have been working on today.


The Chimera on the left. As of this photo, it was nearly finished, just a light weathering and painting/glueing the smoke launchers in the same place as the one on the right.

Anyway, while I was out at my FLGS the manager of the shop mentioned that he had some of the OOP plastic/metal Hellhounds. Once he mentioned a discount I just couldn't resist picking the two of them up.


Not sure when I will get round to making at least one of these, since I have got a Valkyrie currently in the process of making, which is taking a while...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks good so far mate, tanks are looking pretty clean...possibly _too_ clean. I would add a bit more battle damage...after all "in the war-torn battlefields of the 40th millenium, all that you see is _not_ car washes" 

Wish I could paint tanks that well though...lol Nice job so far have some rep.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hah, I really should give them more than a very light weathering (on the tracks and around the edges of the sides), but for some reason I loathe to do it! 

Noticed the photo was a bit blurry, will try to get a better pic tomorrow (along with the rest of the finished so far army)

Trying to think of what to call them, since they aren't Cadians, im just using the models.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

IanC said:


> Hah, I really should give them more than a very light weathering (on the tracks and around the edges of the sides), but for some reason I loathe to do it!


I'm the same. I prefer to think of them just rolling off the transport ship, looking ***** and span. Weathering can be effective, but I honestly think a lot of people put a lot of time and effort into painting a model, only to ruin it by going over the top with the weathering.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Some people really do go OTT. Sometimes its even hard to tell what is under all the weathering  (hah!)

As promised, heres a pic of all my IG so far.








At the back theres a Sentinel, and the platoon's 1st Heavy Weapons Squad, plus the platoon's 2 Infantry Squads and their transports, plus the Platoon Command and almost all of the Company Command (+ Primaris Psyker). Almost, because the Regimental Standard Bearer is sitting on my desk waiting for me to paint the standard. Theres a smattering of Forge World parts spread throughout the Squads. My Veterans will be made using the respirator head bits, and the FW Cadian special weapon models.

And speaking of waiting to paint...








Finished it today!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Small update, just a few more things on my to paint list.








Special Weapons Squad, made up from a variety of sources. (should be obvious where the sniper rifles come from )









Finished one of the 2 Hellhounds. I thought the plastic oil drums are a nice extra touch (theres one on each side, taken from the accessory sprue in the box and a spare accessory sprue i ordered from GW direct) Also got another couple of OOP kits today from my FLGS, I think the Standard Bearer from the old Command HQ Squad box looks much nicer than my plastic one.









I had to use a bit of green stuff to fill in a small bit of miscasting on the 2 fuel drums, as usual I made up too much GS, so I decided to use the excess to make the fuel drums and hatch a bit more sturdy. And yes, the plaster on my thumb was done while making it!

Will be undercoating these soon as I can, ready to paint.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished painting the old-style Hellhound.


Painted to match the Chimeras  Decided to make it look that at some point during refuelling there was a bit of leakage. Next up is some more Guardsmen.



Monday I will be getting my first super-heavy tank, which should be fun  A Stormlord, methinks!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Special Weapons Squad (with Sniper rifles)









Command Officer and Regimental Standard bearer.









Also finished making my second to last Troops choice squad, a Veterans squad. Used the Forge World Upgrade Pack with Respirators to make them stand out, along with the FW Special Weapons Guardsmen.









Finally today was my birthday, and I got a couple of GW related items 









The contents of the Shadowsword box made me look like this: :shok:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

paintings coming along nicely mate, and happy birthday!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Looking very good. Did I see pokemon in the first photo?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A nice growing collection of IG. I like the green of your tanks and the contrast with the black armour/treads.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers guys 

Imperious Rex, yep theres a few pokémon on my desk, along with other random things.

Got round to making the Manticore today. I tried to drill through the hatch so that I could have it open and shut... but it didn't work out very well 

Painted a few bits of it ready to mask off come time for actual painting, and left a few of the smaller bits to paint/glue on after its been painted.

















Incidentally, the rockets are fiddly to put on. There should be a more obvious sign as to what ones go on what side. (oh and i noticed that split superglue after I took the pic and cleaned it off in time!)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Some more painted stuff 

2nd Heavy Weapon Squad -








Made a standing up autocannon reloader out using a pair of legs from the IG Vehicle Accessory Sprue and cut the laspistol off an arm from my bits box, and glued the autocannon ammo box in its place. Simple, but effective  Oh and a FW tank commander for one of my tanks, the Company Command Squad's Chimera.

Veteran Squad and a FW Tank Commander








Used a whole bunch of FW bits to make these guys stand out. The tank commander model is from the "generic" FW tank commander set. Think that one looks pretty badass - he has a sniper rifle AND a bionic arm!









Had a slightly mad idea while assembling a Leman Russ. Noticed that the drivers viewing window was open, so i decided to use the spare tank commander figure from the box, and a some plastic sheet to knock up a quick and dirty driver. He's still (barely) visible from the front with both sides glued in place.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Internal crew on a leman russ. Most repworthy. Your guys are comming along nicely. Keep at it.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks 

Finished off the Manticore today.


My camera seems to have washed out some of the drybrushing I used on the rockets and the launcher platform though.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Leman Russ is done too


Used some of my FW IG transfers to make it look nice and individual. This tank has destroyed a quite a few enemy units during its current campaign 

Also went back and added a few transfers to my other tanks. I just need to figure out a good way for numbering each one. And pick up some solution to "fix" the transfers in place nicely. Any ideas?

Tomorrow is my first try out of my Guard. 1500 points.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well it didn't go so well. Played against a CSM army. By the end of the game I had a Valkyrie, a Hellhound and a Leman Russ left on the table. Youch.

Not IG related, but this is what I have been working on over the last few days.









Yep, one of the metal Venerable Dreads. I see why they weren't liked much now 









And some more green stuffing of both the Dread and a older plastic/metal Sentinel.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't worry ian. I have been getting hammered by the csms lately as well. That ven dread will be worth the effort in the end I am sure.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Best moment was when the massed firepower of 2 Infantry squads managed to take down a few of his termies 

If I remembered to use orders I might of killed a few more of them in that turn of shooting (using the First Rank, Fire! Second Rank, Fire! order to increase the amounts of shots.)

I picked up one of the old Demolisher kits yesterday in the same shop i got the two Hellhounds. I did the same thing I did with my other Leman Russ.


I modified the drivers window to match up with the new kit, and gave it a heavy flamer from the new kit using one of the parts from the unused sponsons from the same kit, which fitted with a bit of trimming.

Heres a pic of all my tanks so far, some unpainted/only undercoated.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's some nice array of tankage there fellow!  I agree too, the use of internal crew gives a nice bit of pzaz


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers 

Today I finished off the Company Command Squads Chimera. To make it look a bit more like it belongs to the commander I gave it an aerial on the back of the turret, a searchlight from Forge World and I carefully painted a small marking on the turret, and put a skull transfer on it. It's one of the old style Chimeras, but it doesn't look too different next to my other two.


















I really should get round to painting that damn Valkyrie next.

Also anyone assembled a Forge World Salamander? I've ordered one of the Command variants which I might use as a "count as" Chimera for a change of pace, but i just can't find any images of it online during assembly.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that a Little Big Planet doll? That game is awesome! Going to build an LBP autocannon tomorrow!

Back to the topic: Cool! Maybe you should re-do the legs on the guy inside the Russ! It still looks better than when i tried to make crouching legs for my CoD Vox-Booster-Operator! Don't want to post pics!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Another week, another Leman Russ. An old style Demolisher, which I posted while in the process of making. Another FW tank commander was used on this one, another one of the "generic" ones.


Got and finished my Salamander during the week. Wasn't hard to make, just some minor greenstuffing to fill in small gaps and that. Crew were made from parts from my bits box from my unused Command Squad sprue (well unused for its "proper" purpose), a spare Heavy Weapons team box and the IG Vehicle Accessory sprue from the box FW sent.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Another week, and some more painting.

2 more Sentinels and a Bane Wolf. Didn't glue the gun on so I can switch between the 3 versions without trouble. :so_happy:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

tiny buttons on keyboard... tiny silver monitor base... you have a mac O_O nooooooo! i must remove rep now!!!

nah seriously, i really dig the army  the tiny bits of fw pieces here and there add alot of character 

and the use of OOP stuff just adds more personality  that and the kneeling crew member  for that i add rep for general awsomeness and bad ass-ness


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The IG are lookin good  you have quite a selection of tanks, which is awesome, and i like the paint scheme, +rep


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers you two 

Talking of FW, I got a Elysian Sniper Squad in the post, to add a bit of character to the army. They really could give you a clearer instruction sheet though, for example they only show 2 of the 3 2 man teams on it... oh well, sure I can work out the other one. Just need to decide how to base them.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Elysian Sniper Squad finished. Still waiting for the damn spray paint I want to use on my Vendetta to arrive. Once that comes I can get to work on finishing the last bit in the 1500 pt list!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good mate, keep up the hard work!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished my Vendetta :so_happy:

I think it looks pretty damn good. Its painted using Humbrol Sea Grey with Codex Grey drybrushed all over. 


The Battle Sister on top of a bomb I found on the internet, after asking permission I printed it out and glued it on with PVA glue.



Imperial Guard Vendetta by IanC14, on Flickr


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Taking a break from the Guard, Heres an Inquisitorial Rhino.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

That Vendetta is ace mate, have some rep.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent looking IG Ian! Keep up the good work! Love the Vendetta! + rep man


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work overall, a fun and varied amount of armour that I am quite jealous of. Someone a few pages back recommended a little more wear-and-tear on the vehicles though, they are incredibly clean looking (not bad, mind you!) and look like they came straight out of the assembly line.

Any chance on getting a close-up of the Battle Sister sticker on the side? I'm old and can only squint so far  That's pretty awesome though, putting it on there.

Looking forward to seeing your army grow, and have some rep


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers all. I've got another Leman Russ to assemble (old style Exterminator which I snagged from ebay), but thats being put to one side right now. I have actually dirtied my tanks up a bit, although it looks more like dust rather than mud and battle damage :wink:

Heres a link to the Battle Sister 

Finally some small things I worked on last week, not directly IG related though, but they can get used as allies 








(spot the not quite dry brush-on varnish!) Oh and I really like how the Cherubim thing came out. 









A crusader and 2 Veteran Guard for his retinue. The Vets have a different scheme to my normal guard, but similar enough to look like they have came from the same regiment at some point.


----------

